# todays news



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Well I, went to the 2 opinion surgeon today..n he told me the raw truth......he told me he's not going to do to the surgery neither because I'm way too deep advance in this disease so we both decided my best bet was to take the radioactive iodine....he told me its, to much of a risk n I don't want to play Russian, roulette with my life....so to those who took the radioactive iodine how do I prepare myself for this type of treatment.......what can and cannot eat? Etc thank u :hugs:


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

There's a RAI section on the board. Try asking in there for better results.
Good luck with everything!


----------

